# Evaluating wheat stands



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They are saying in some areas wheat ,barley and Rye stands look poor. Talk to a guy Monday who said he has a hundred acres of wheat that never came through but the seeds are germinated. 100 inches of rain here last year at rained all fall not a drop of sun. No one is surprised but I see wheat and barley and Rye on our farm that should make a crop and they say early nitrogen applications are going to be the key to get things moving. Cereals are still dormant here but should green up shortly. What are they looking like in your area.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Cold wet ground was pretty rough on everything. What little came up didn't fate too well in -30 on bare ground for a couple days


----------

